# Chihuahua puppies



## The Griffon

Here are our two 2 week old Chi pups
2 males one Brown and Tan and one Black and Tan
Both are longhaired.

























Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua


----------



## Kay73

Awww so tiny!:001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother

aaawww much too cute, think I'm getting puppy broody.


----------



## The Griffon

The black one weighed 76 grams at birth and now he weighs 225 grams
The Brown weighed 96 grams at birth and now he weighs 390 grams

Big dogs in a small package.....


----------



## scosha37

Please may i have one.........


----------



## Luvdogs

Too cute for words :wink5:


----------



## tinamary

OOOHHHHH so cute


----------



## DKDREAM

They are beautitful. do you breed them?


----------



## Sarahnorris

awh how sweet. iv been reading up on chi's. and i deffo want one!
so sweet!


----------



## scosha37

Sarahnorris said:


> awh how sweet. iv been reading up on chi's. and i deffo want one!
> so sweet!


I want them all............


----------



## Vixie

OMG they are gorgeous, I I want the brown one  they are stunning


----------



## Vixie

scosha37 said:


> I want them all............


me too


----------



## scosha37

Vixie said:


> me too


me....3...


----------



## marion..d

cute puppies.........


----------



## Fleur

They are soooooooooo sweet - I want one as well


----------



## krrbl123

Lovely puppies the brown one is just like my Alfie, in my avatar pic.


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Aww bless, how cute are they 

Ang x


----------



## The Griffon

Thanks everyone.
This is our first Chihuahua litter. We are breeders of Prazsky Krysariks, but my wife wanted a Chihuahua, so being a good husband, I had to buy her one.

Then then our female Engla met a beautiful male called Konrad 9 weeks later we had pups.

Here are pictures of the mother and father

















Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua


----------



## colliemerles

wow mum and dad are stunning, and i really want the brown puppy, that is sooooooooooooooooo sweet, im in love,xx.....


----------



## scosha37

colliemerles said:


> wow mum and dad are stunning, and i really want the brown puppy, that is sooooooooooooooooo sweet, im in love,xx.....


: No No MEEEEEEEEEE 1st.....:incazzato::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## JANICE199

*Pups are really cute....but can i have the mum or dad, the top picture? beautifull dogs..*


----------



## missyme

awww i want 1 i really want 1 harley needs o friend lol


----------



## Fleur

Mum and Dad are lovely - no wonder we have all fallen in love with the puppies.
The more gorgeous pics I keep seeing of Chi's the more I think I want one.


----------



## The Griffon

Engla and Konrad says hello to everyone
Too bad that we live in Sweden


----------



## scosha37

The Griffon said:


> Engla and Konrad says hello to everyone
> Too bad that we live in Sweden


Yip .....Because all of us would bombard you to see the puppies and get a wee cuddle...


----------



## The Griffon

scosha37 said:


> Yip .....Because all of us would bombard you to see the puppies and get a wee cuddle...


Well. It's only a short swim
You're welcome.....


----------



## scosha37

The Griffon said:


> Well. It's only a short swim
> You're welcome.....


Ok we will get our swiming suits on...:hand: no to cold..:


----------



## JANICE199

The Griffon said:


> Engla and Konrad says hello to everyone
> Too bad that we live in Sweden


*OH! what a tease....lol*


----------



## The Griffon

scosha37 said:


> Ok we will get our swiming suits on...:hand: no to cold..:


Let's go. I'm used to the cold
(me swimming on Iceland in Feb)


----------

